# Direct Heat Exhaust an der Grafikkarte.



## Buddhafliege (9. März 2015)

Hi Community,

ich denke mal ich werde nicht der Erste sein der auf so eine Idee kommt, allerdings reizt mich das ganze schon sehr nur an der Vorstellung wie ich das Umsetzen soll fehlt es mir dann doch nocht.
Aber jetzt erstmal zu meiner Idee:

Ich habe ein Silverstone FT-03b und da es in dem Gehäuse unpraktisch ist eine Grafikkarte mit Axialbelüftung zu haben welche die Wärme im ganzen Gehäuse verteilt, dachte ich an eine Grafikkarte mit Radiallüfter, da diese jedoch die Eigenart haben auch mal tierisch zu fönen. Steht bei mir nun die Frage im Kopf einen etwas anderen "Radial"-Lüfter zu bauen.
Im Grunde hat es recht wenig mit Radial an sich zu tun eigentlich ist es mehr der Gedanke von Direct Heat Exhaust. 

Ein kleiner Hinweis der Küfter der hier (sinnbildlich ) dargestellt ist wäre dieser hier Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim 1000 100x100x12mm 1000 U/min 15dB(A). und er wäre ungefähr mit 30° zum PCB gestellt und über den Kühllamellen müsste natürlich eine Abdeckung sein damit die Luft nicht einfach abhaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt zum eigentlichen "Problem"

A: Würde der Lüfter überhaupt genug Staudruck erreichen können um die Luft durch die Lamellen zu pusten oder doch lieber 92er Modell mit regulärer 25mm dicke? Geschweige denn würde es überhaupt die Luft in Richtung Lammeln drücken?
B: Wäre das Konstrukt nicht im Grunde genau so Laut?
C: Wie soll ich das Teil bauen xD ja ok Heatpipes hab ich gefunden bei Conrad, Kühlfinnen aus dünnem Alublech (Gibt's da eine besondere Zusammensetzung zwecks Stabilität?) Kühlerboden aus Kupfer mit Bohrungen die später ausgerieben werden um eine Passungen zu den Heatpipes herzustellen, selbiges übrigens auch bei den Kühlfinnen.
D: Ja ich bin mir bewusst wenn es die Revolution wäre, hätte das wohl bestimmt schon jemand gemacht. ^^

Für Anregungen, Verleumdungen, Kritik und öder ähnliches (tut euch keinen Zwang an, meinet wegen auch Shitstorm) bin ich offen.


----------



## alfalfa (9. März 2015)

Du bist nicht der Erste und wirst auch nicht der Letzte sein, der solche Gedanken im Kopf hat. 

Grundsätzlich sind DHE-Karten eine feine Sache - ich will gar nichts anderes mehr einbauen, unabhängig von Aufbau und Größe des Gehäuses, denn zusätzliche Wärme die sich vermeiden lässt, muss einfach nicht sein.

Es stimmt schon, dass Radiallüfter ihre Eigenart von Geräuschen produzieren. Ließe sich der Lüfter meiner GTX 970 über BIOS-Mod und Afterburner nicht auf unhörbare 250 UPM im Idle runterregeln, würde sie mich auch sehr stören.
Auch im Spielbetrieb habe ich sie so geregelt, dass sie noch kühl genug bleibt, aber nicht zu laut wird. Klappt ganz gut, aber trotzdem gibt es bestimmte Drehzahlbereiche, in denen man den Radiallüfter einfach raushört, weil er eben aufgrund der Bauart sein eigenes Geräusch erzeugt.
An der Stelle muss ich aber sagen, dass es auch bei den Radiallüftern Unterschiede gibt.
Ich hatte z.B. eine Zotac 9800 GTX+, deren Radiallüfter nicht unbedingt leise war, dafür aber nur ein relativ angenehmes Rauschen produzierte, wohingegen meine Palit GTX 970 bei bestimmten Drehzahl ein surrendes Geräusch von sich gibt.

Es gibt ja schon Ansätze, Axial- und Radialtechnik zu vereinen. Dadurch kann man einen großen Teil Wärme abführen und gleichzeitig umliegende Komponenten großflächig kühlen.
Je nach Anstellwinkel deiner Lüfterkonstruktion könnte diese Kombination vorteilhaft sein, um den nötigen Druck zu erzeugen.

Die Idee, die mir eigentlich mal vorschwebte war es, zunächst eine Karte zu nehmen, die schon ein DHE-Konzept hat. Alternativ besorgt man sich einen passenden Kühler in der Bucht, von Leuten, die auf WaKü und monstermäßige andere Luftkühler umgerüstet haben.
Ich würde dann den Radiallüfter entfernen, die Öffnungen verschließen und an das Ende eine Art Trichter bauen.
In diesen Trichter würde ich dann im Winkel von 90° zur Karte einen 80'er (oder wenn es passt auch 92'er) Lüfter bauen.
Dazu muss man natürlich ein entsprechendes Gehäuse haben, bei dem am dann dicken Ende der Karte nichts im Weg ist.
Ich weiß nicht, ob sich so ein Aufbau in Sachen Temperatur und Lautstärke lohnen würde, aber einen Versuch wäre es wohl wert. Ich bin nur zu faul das umzusetzen, da meine Karte mit der heruntergesetzten Lüfterdrehzahl keinen Anlass gibt, etwas zu verändern...


----------



## Cross-Flow (10. März 2015)

DHE ist wirklich was tolles! Was waren eigentlich die ersten Karten? Mir fallen jetzt die FX5800 Ultra und die X800 XT PE ein welche DHE Kühler hatten.

Früher mal gab es ja noch die Nachrüstkühler von Arctic Cooling wie z.B. HardwareEcke.de - Im Test: Arctic Cooling ATI Silencer 4 Rev. 1 aber nachdem HIS ja das Patent erworben hat gibt's keine DHE Nachrüstkühler mehr =(

Werde mir nach meiner GTX 780 hier auch wieder ne DHE kaufen, meine HD7870 davor war eine ICEq von HIS 

Auch wenn das Konzept an sich lauter ist finde ich es einfach geiler, damit ist SLI und XFire wenigstens als LuKü Nutzer sinnvoll nutzbar.

Schade das es von der 290X keine DHE Versionen gibt, dafür wird die Hitze einfach to mutch sein. Aber eventuell gibt's bei der 16 / 14 nm Generation ja wieder High-End DHE Karten.


----------



## alfalfa (10. März 2015)

Ja, die FX 5800 Ultra (Fön!) fällt schon in die Zeit, in der das aufkam.

Ich habe mit den NV Silencers von Arctic einige Grafikkarten aufgewertet - 7800GT, 8600 GTS, 9600 GT...

Auch wenn HIS das Patent für Nachrüstkühler erworben haben sollte (wusste ich gar nicht?!), gibt es ja trotzdem immer noch AMD und NV Karten mit diesem Prinzip.
Meine Palit 970 ist ja ein gutes Beispiel und sehr gut gelungen ist auch die HIS 280.

Von der 290X gibt es doch zahlreiche DHE-Versionen, die eben das Standarddesign von AMD darstellen!
Beispiele:

GIGABYTE Radeon R9 290X BF4 Limited Edition (GV-R929XD5-4GD-B-GA) - Daten- und Preisvergleich
CLUB3D Radeon R9 290X 4GB DDR5 (CGAX-R929X8) - Daten- und Preisvergleich
POWERCOLOR Radeon R9 290X OC BF4 Limited Edition - Daten- und Preisvergleich
XFX Radeon R9 290X Core BF4 Limited Edition (R9-290X-ENFC BF4) - Daten- und Preisvergleich
SAPPHIRE Radeon R9 290X 4GB DDR5 BF4 Edition (21226-00-53G) - Daten- und Preisvergleich
http://www.hardwareschotte.de/preisvergleich/Asus-Radeon-R9-290X-4GB-DDR5-R9290X-4GD5-p21817585
http://www.hardwareschotte.de/preisvergleich/Msi-Radeon-R9-290X-4GB-p21817673


Alles fast die gleichen mit anderem Label...
Es gibt sie, aber besonders toll sind sie halt nicht.
Alle Modelle haben den Nachteil, dass die Öffnung wegen Anschlussvielfalt (wer braucht noch 2x DVI?) zu klein ist und der Luftstrom zusammengequetscht werden muss. So ist zumindest meine Meinung, denn bei einigen Karten wie der GTX 970 haben die das wesentlich cleverer gelöst, trotz Anschlussvielfalt in Sachen 3x DP, 1 HDMI und 1x DVI. Was braucht man heute noch mehr?
Dafür kann die Luft ungehindert und unumgeleitet frei raus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cross-Flow (10. März 2015)

Ja gut ich hab mich bisschen doof ausgedrückt. Das Referenz Design ist ja immer DHE. aber halt die Popelversion davon 

Bei der Ice Q ist das mit der "Anschlussvielfalt" ja anders gelöst -> HIS HD 7950 IceQ Turbo 3GB - Wärmeabfuhr pur und trotzdem leise? (exklusiv) - Viel Wind in die richtige Richtung?

Schade das wir einfach zu wenig dieser Karten haben.


----------



## alfalfa (10. März 2015)

Ja, wirklich schade, dass es nicht mehr davon bzw. dass es diesen Kühler nicht einzeln und passend für verschiedene Grafikkarten gibt.
Vielleicht sollte sich HIS mal Gedanken über den Zubehörmarkt machen, denn ein wirklich leiser DHE-Kühler dürfte mehr als nur eine Handvoll Leute interessieren.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (10. März 2015)

Vielleicht irre ich mich, aber die GTX Titan (Z/Black) hat doch auch nen DHE-Kühler? (Im Referenzdesign; Weiß gar nicht ob es die mit Custom-Kühler gibt).


----------



## alfalfa (10. März 2015)

Ja, die Titan, GTX 780/ti, GTX 980 und einige mehr haben das. Aber alle scheinen nicht so ein ausgereiftes, leises Design wie die IcqQ DHE-Modelle von HIS zu haben.


----------



## Buddhafliege (10. März 2015)

Hi ich melde mich auch mal zurück, scheinbar ist die Nachfrage doch noch größer als ich gedacht hatte, die HIS Karten waren auch der Anlass dass ich mir nochmal Gedanken gemacht habe über eine DHE-Lösung. Nur leider kommt man als Ottonormalverbaucher schlecht ohne ewige Recherchen an ein Radial-Lüfter ran in der größer die man gerne hätte.


----------



## Buddhafliege (12. März 2015)

Kleines Update habe mal nach Radiallüfter geschaut, also EBM Papst hätte einen allerdings kostet er fast 90€ und das nur der Lüfter, fehlt noch der komplette Kühlkörper. 
PS: der Lüfter von EBM ist schon geil  100mm durchmesser  der fönt!


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Mai 2015)

Ist dieser Thread schon in Vergessenheit geraten?


----------



## Cross-Flow (13. Mai 2015)

In Vergessenheit nicht aber was soll man momentan denn neues schreiben  ?


----------



## alfalfa (14. Mai 2015)

Naja, so lange niemand was bastelt, wird hier so schnell wohl nichts geschrieben.
Ich sehe momentan noch keinen Bedarf / bin zu faul...


----------



## Buddhafliege (15. Juni 2015)

Ich hab den thread auch nicht vergessen. Von der theorie her könnt ich den kühler schon bauen. Ob das in der praxis allerdings dann so ankommt ist die andere frage. Außerdem mangelt es mir noch an stabilen alu-kühlrippen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. Juni 2015)

Kann diese Problematik zur Zeit ganz gut nachvollziehen, da ich ebenfalls an einem kleinen ITX-System arbeite.
Allerdings ist das Gehäuse (Raidmax Atomic aka Raijintek Metis) bei mir noch mal ne ganze Spur kleiner, was vor allem der Grafikkarte mißfällt.
Aktuell hab ich eine HIS 270X Mini IcqQ X² drin, also die Variante mit Axial-Lüfter. Hab anfangs eigentlich auch immer nach DHE/Reference-Modellen Ausschau gehalten, allerdings ist die Auswahl hier arg beschränkt und die Performance (Lautstärke im Verhältnis zur Temperatur) sei laut diversen Tests auch nie so überragend.
Da stelle ich mir jedenfalls auch die Frage, wie man die Luft bei der GPU in kleinen Gehäusen effektiv nach außen befördern kann.
Bei meiner HIS könnte ich höchstens das Gehäuse komplett zukleben, sodass die Luft zwangsweise beim PCI-Slot rausgedrückt wird.
Da aber nur Axial-Lüfter verbaut sind, werden diese schon relativ stark schaufeln müssen, um den nötigen Druck zur Seite hin halten zu können.

Einen Kühler selber bauen?
Gewagte Idee, aber das wird sicher nicht ganz einfach.
Für meinen Teil spiele ich jedenfalls mit dem Gedanken, doch zu einer GTX 960 aufzustocken, da diese wesentlich kühler läuft.
Vielleicht wird es auch ein Referenz-Modell, aber deren Performance soll ja auch wieder nicht so überragend sein...

Bin jedenfalls mal gespannt, was sich bei deiner Karte handwerklich so ergibt


----------



## Trestoran (17. Juli 2015)

Frage hierzu:
Will mir ne Radeon R9 Fury holen (Keine DHE-Kühlung). Kann man sie einfach zu einer DHE Kühlung mehr oder weniger zwingen indem man die Seiten des Kühlers verkleidet und die Wärme nurnoch durch die Lüftungsschlitze im Slot entweichen kann oder würde dass zu einem Wärmestau führen?


----------



## alfalfa (17. Juli 2015)

Trestoran schrieb:


> Frage hierzu:
> Will mir ne Radeon R9 Fury holen (Keine DHE-Kühlung). Kann man sie einfach zu einer DHE Kühlung mehr oder weniger zwingen indem man die Seiten des Kühlers verkleidet und die Wärme nurnoch durch die Lüftungsschlitze im Slot entweichen kann oder würde dass zu einem Wärmestau führen?



Nein, das geht so nicht, weil ein Axiallüfter installiert ist.
Wenn, dann geht sowas nur mit einem Radiallüfter, der die Luft vom Ende der Karte zum Anfang Richtung Slot bewegt statt wie ein Axiallüfter von oben drauf (auch wenn sie eingebaut auf dem Kopf steht) in alle Richtungen weg.

Du hast deinen Beitrag scheinbar geändert. In meiner Vorschau per Mail fragst du noch nach einem DHE-Nachrüstkühler. Wahrscheinlich hast du bemerkt, dass es so etwas gar nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt, oder kennt jemand welche?
Ich wäre nämlich auch gewillt, für einen besseren DHE-Kühler Geld auszugeben.

Das ist fast schon eine Marktlücke... früher gab es die NV-Silencer. Für die damalige Zeit waren sie echt gut.
HIS hat bei den IceQ-Modellen gezeigt, dass man gute und leise DHE-Kühler bauen kann. Schade, dass die sich das Geschäft mit Nachrüstkühlern durch die Lappen gehen lassen, aber lohnt sich scheinbar nicht...


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juli 2015)

Trestoran schrieb:


> Frage hierzu:
> Will mir ne Radeon R9 Fury holen (Keine DHE-Kühlung). Kann man sie einfach zu einer DHE Kühlung mehr oder weniger zwingen indem man die Seiten des Kühlers verkleidet und die Wärme nurnoch durch die Lüftungsschlitze im Slot entweichen kann oder würde dass zu einem Wärmestau führen?



Du würdest sicher etwas mehr Luft richtung Slot drücken, ABER die Temps deiner GPU würden deutlich steigen. 
DCU2 Kühler verlieren durch ihren Plastikschnickschnack extrem Leistung


----------

